# George Wet Vac Instructions



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi all, 

We have a george in our household. 

I need to use the wet vac function on it but the instructions are lost! 

Can anyone help me with either scanning there instructions or telling me how to use it?


Thanks


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi,

I went to the trouble of scanning what I have for you.

File front hosted

I've seen a few members on here use a different solution for cleaning the interior carpets, I found the stuff that comes with the George pretty good though 

Good luck mate!!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Whats the George like on car interiors?.
I was thinking of purchaseing one of these.
Does it suck up too?


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Yer, it sucks too lol

Theres a smaller attachment for doing the interior upholstery + carpets, optional what carpet cleaning solution you add to the bucket :>

HTH


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Poss Megs APC ?.
Just thinking wont you be able to view the instructions on the Numatic website?


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

That was my first port of call but only spam about how great it is  Google loss too.

There up for who ever would like em :>

As for the solution, APC might be too suddy\ foamy? never tried it in the george tbh.

I normally dry hoover, spray APC on, agitate with a stiff brush, then use the george with provided solution and suck it all back up 

A few recommended alternative options seem to be:
Autosmart Brisk 
woolite
chemical guys: Fabric clean
VAX options

Tempted to try the woolite next


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

get low foam solution auch as AG super interior cleaner dilute 1:10 and your away.
Cars/ Carpets the lot.
Invest in a good pre-spray such as PROCHEM TRAFFIC LANE PRE-SPRAY 1:4

Hope that helps, you can't go wrong with the George, mines had over 2yrs of abuse and still strong!
JOEAVS1


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

bigollieg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went to the trouble of scanning what I have for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Your a true legend


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

if you dont know already, they do a george kit with just the little cleaner end so you dont have to have all the other atachment which you will never use doing cars and its cheaper aswell

i got mine from here: http://www.chemiclean.co.uk/George.htm


----------



## littlelloydy (Sep 11, 2008)

I use autobrites magic carpet. So far there is nothing it ain't shifted.


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> Thanks mate. Your a true legend


lol no worries bud - glad it helped - was shocked that they weren't online already tbh.



Steves cleenz said:


> if you dont know already, they do a george kit with just the little cleaner end so you dont have to have all the other atachment which you will never use doing cars and its cheaper aswell
> 
> i got mine from here: http://www.chemiclean.co.uk/George.htm


:O that i did not know and yea the rest of the attachments other than the small gun\ nozzle havn't even been taken out the box yet


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

steves cleenz said:


> if you dont know already, they do a george kit with just the little cleaner end so you dont have to have all the other atachment which you will never use doing cars and its cheaper aswell
> 
> i got mine from here: http://www.chemiclean.co.uk/George.htm


Which kit did you for 1,2 or 3?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

bigollieg said:


> lol no worries bud - glad it helped - was shocked that they weren't online already tbh.


i know! i looked for it and couldnt find it!

Thanks again


----------

